# Need Help with ideas



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Not sure if this is where this needs to go but...Was all set to work a Haunted Corn Maze this year when MAJOR drama insued. After months of planning, designing and building, the couple that was in charge threw all of the plans out the window. (They can't figure out why everyone is mad and quit.) Needless to say the owners (the couple's parents) are not happy but are going to go with what the couple has done. On the up side though, we have been promised that next year we will be totaly in charge of the maze. Because it is WAY out in the boonies of middle Tennessee we want to go with something less Hollywood. We have thought of doing something along the lines of Brothers Grimm tales. We just want to have the wolf involved in all the scenes, sort of like they are following his carnage. I know Red Riding Hood, the Three Pigs and Peter and the Wolf, but I can't think of any others. If anyone has any suggestions they would be sooo very welcomed.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

There are many stories attributed to the Brothers Grimm (believe it or not, Disney did not originally write these):

Cinderella
Rapunzel
Hansel and Gretal
Snow White
Rumpelstiltskin
Godfather Death
Tom Thumb
The Fisherman and his Wife

Lots of room for post-wolf carnage in those.


----------



## sleepersatty99 (Jul 14, 2009)

The boy who cried wolf.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Grimms’ Fairy Tales: The Wolf and the Seven Little Kids

“What rumbles and tumbles
Against my poor bones?
I thought ‘t was six kids,
But it’s naught but big stones.”




Grimms’ Fairy Tales: The Wolf and the Fox


----------

